# iBook bloqué



## kertewenn (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
je possède un iBook OS9.
Quand je l'allume, apparaît au centre de l'écran un dossier avec au centre le logo du Finder : les deux-visages bleu/blanc et un point d'interrogation, l'ensemble clignote. rien d'autre.
aucunes touches clavier apparemment ne répond. je ne connaît plus les raccourcis clavier.
Comment débloquer cette situation ? merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2013)

En réinstallant le système après formatage du disque (ou en lançant un utilitaire de réparation sur le disque, mais là, le résultat n'est pas forcément probant). Dans tous les cas, faudra démarrer sur le CD d'OS 9.

La signification de cette icône clignotante est simple : le Mac ne trouve aucun système valide sur le(s) disque(s) accessible(s) (ce qui signifie généralement un disque ayant besoin de réparations).


----------



## eml (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème avec la même machine (suite à une installation du système 9 interrompue).
Mon lecteur de CD interne est HS et pas moyen de faire quelque chose avec mon lecteur de DVD USB externe (J'ai les disques système d'origine).

J'ai aussi un DD USB externe et un Macmini ainsi qu'un G3 bleu-blanc (tour) pour m'aider...

Merci de m'aider à trouver une solution avant démontage (...) de la machine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2014)

eml a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai le même problème avec la même machine (suite à une installation du système 9 interrompue).
> Mon lecteur de CD interne est HS et pas moyen de faire quelque chose avec mon lecteur de DVD USB externe (J'ai les disques système d'origine).
> 
> J'ai aussi un DD USB externe et un Macmini ainsi qu'un G3 bleu-blanc (tour) pour m'aider...
> ...



Déjà, il faudrait que tu nous dise "quel iBook". S'il est équipé d'une prise Firewire, tu peux lancer l'installation depuis le G3 B/B (tu relies l'iBook au G3 par un câble Firewire, tu démarres l'iBook en mode target (touche "T" enfoncée pendant le démarrage et jusqu'à apparition de l'écran bleu avec le symbole Firewire jaune qui se balade dessus), puis tu démarre le G3 B/B. le disque de l'iBook doit apparaitre sur le bureau comme un disque externe, qu'il te suffit de désigner comme cible pour l'installation du système. Ne connecte pas le câble Firewire avec les machines allumées, les prises Firewire, avant 2006, souffraient d'un défaut de conception qui faisait que les 5 volts de l'alimentation électrique pouvaient, pendant un branchement "à chaud", passer sur les canaux de données, détruisant au passage la sortie data du contrôleur Firewire de la machine.

Autre solution : un lecteur de CD ou DVD Firewire.

Ennfin, si tu n'as rien de tout ça, la solution de la dernière chance.


----------



## eml (28 Janvier 2014)

Désolé un petit oubli de ma part!

ibook G3 500 dual usb.
Je vais tenter le firewire !

Merci.

J'édite avec une info supplémentaire... Et donc une petite question liée.

Je n'ai pas de lecteur externe FW, par contre, j'ai un DD externe FW. Est-ce une piste ?
Merci.


----------



## eml (28 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...S'il est équipé d'une prise Firewire, tu peux lancer l'installation depuis le G3 B/B (tu relies l'iBook au G3 par un câble Firewire, tu démarres l'iBook en mode target (touche "T" enfoncée pendant le démarrage et jusqu'à apparition de l'écran bleu avec le symbole Firewire jaune qui se balade dessus), puis tu démarre le G3 B/B. le disque de l'iBook doit apparaitre sur le bureau comme un disque externe, qu'il te suffit de désigner comme cible pour l'installation du système...



Tout à bien fonctionné au départ comme tu me l'as indiqué (target et installation du système par le G3 B/B).
Le DD de l'ibook semble en bon état.

Mais l'ibook continue à ignorer l'existence d'un système sur son DD !
J'en arrive à me demander s'il sait qu'il a un DD !


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2014)

Essair de faire l'inverse.
Démarrer le B/B en mode target, booter l'iBook sur le disque du B/B (le Dual Usb@500 supporte même Tiger, même si ça rame)
Ouvrir les préférences système si c'est un OsX ou le TdB Démarrage sur un Os9
fixer le disque interne de l'iBook comme volume de boot
redémarrer


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Ouvrir les préférences système si c'est un OsX ou le TdB Démarrage sur un Os9
> fixer le disque interne de l'iBook comme volume de boot
> redémarrer



Pas besoin de faire ça : démarrer le G3 B/B en maintenant la touche "Option" (alt) enfoncée, et choisir le disque de l'iBook, et ça évite de re-désigner ensuite le disque du PM comme disque de démarrage.

Sinon, le schéma de table de partition du disque de l'iBook, c'est quoi ?


----------



## eml (29 Janvier 2014)

Bon je résume:
Mes 2 machines sont reliées en FW.
L'ibook est en mode target.
Je démarre le B/B avec la touche alt enfoncée.

Résultat: le B/B démarre sur l'OSX de son propre DD.
Je vais donc dans la préférences "Démarrage" qui voit bien un système (classic) sur le DD du portable. Je choisis ce système et redémarre la tour...

Résultat: pendant quelques secondes s'affiche le vilain point d'interrogation et mon B/B finit par démarrer sur son OSX.

Petite question: que veux dire "schéma de table de partition du disque de l'ibook" ?
Si ce que tu veux me demander, c'est comment il a été partitionné, la réponse est : avec l'utilitaire de disque (OSX du B/B), 1 seule partition au format Mac os étendu (journalisé)  avec l'option "installer les gestionnaires Mac Os 9) activée.
Les autres options sont "Mac os étendu", "MS DOS" et Unix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

eml a dit:


> Petite question: que veux dire "schéma de table de partition du disque de l'ibook" ?
> Si ce que tu veux me demander, c'est comment il a été partitionné, la réponse est : avec l'utilitaire de disque (OSX du B/B), 1 seule partition au format Mac os étendu (journalisé)  avec l'option "installer les gestionnaires Mac Os 9) activée.
> Les autres options sont "Mac os étendu", "MS DOS" et Unix.



Sélectionne le disque (et pas la partition, la première icône), et regarde en bas de la fenêtre de l'utilitaire de disque, le type de schéma de carte de partition y est indiqué (dernière info en bas à droite).


----------



## eml (29 Janvier 2014)

Disque sélectionné (pas la partition).
les infos du bas
 à gauche: Description, bus, type, identifiant.
 à droite: Capacité, état d'écriture (lire/écrire).
C'est tout...

J'ai lancé une vérification, pas de problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------

Le G3 B/B, ce n'est pas un Mac Intel, je crois. Donc je pense que j'ai bon sur le formatage et l'installation du système 9.

Mon problème est résolu en partie !
Voici comment:

Ibook target relié au G3, j'ai cliqué droit sur l'icône du "DD Target" et constaté que le HD du portable n'était pas indexé et était en mode lecture/écriture seulement pour l'administrateur (du G3 !).
J'ai donc indexé (je ne crois pas que cela soit utile, mais à tout hasard...), déverrouillé le volume et indiqué lecture/écriture dans tous les cas.

Le portable boot enfin sur OS9 !

Si je comprend bien, la suite de l'installation (osx) ne pourra se faire que dans la même configuration "Target" par le lecteur de CD du G3, puisque celui du portable est HS. Non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

eml a dit:


> Disque sélectionné (pas la partition).
> les infos du bas
> à gauche: Description, bus, type, identifiant.
> à droite: Capacité, état d'écriture (lire/écrire).
> C'est tout...



C'est quoi, ton système X ? Même sur mes Mac encore sous Tiger (10.4), j'ai l'info, il n'y a que sur mon iBook G3 "Palourde", sous Panther (10.3), que je ne l'ai pas !

En tout état de cause, le format HFS+ n'est pas suffisant pour rendre un disque "bootable", il faut qu'il ait, pour un Mac "PPC", un schéma de table de partition de type APM (Carte de partition Apple), faute de quoi, ça ne permet pas de booter. Si ce disque est passé sur une autre machine, il est possible que ce schéma soit MBR ou Tableau de partition GUID, dans ce cas, il faut le changer, en re-partitionnant le disque, et non en lui appliquant un simple formatage.


----------



## eml (29 Janvier 2014)

Ma tour, c'est un G3 B/B 300 sous OSX39. Il est donc aussi bête que ta palourde.

Le portable fonctionne maintenant (surement grâce à ma modification lecture simple =>lecture écriture de tous les utilisateurs) sans problème. 

Reste à installer OSX et là, il y a 4 CD avec des dmg. Quand je clique sur un, il me dit qu'il manque les autres et qu'il ne peut pas aller plus loin...


J'me dis quand même que OS9, c'est déjà ça et que si on trouve encore des lecteurs de CD internes pour ma machine, ça sera bien plus simple. Mais quel(s) modèle (s) et où ?


----------



## eml (31 Janvier 2014)

Je me permets de relancer...
Je crois que je vais opter pour un lecteur externe FW.
Où peut-on trouver ce genre de matos ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

eml a dit:


> Je me permets de relancer...
> Je crois que je vais opter pour un lecteur externe FW.
> Où peut-on trouver ce genre de matos ?
> Merci



Ça, ça devient compliqué, par les temps qui courent, on ne trouve quasiment plus que de l'USB &#8230; Le plus simple serait sans doute d'acheter un lecteur "interne", et trouver un boîtier 5,25 chez Connectland ou Vantec, par exemple !


----------



## Invité (31 Janvier 2014)

Avec "dvd +graveur +firewire" sur LaBaie, on trouve des boitiers en interface interne IDE à partir de 15 et de l'occaze (avec le graveur) à 30
Seule question, est-ce que le bridge sera bootable ?
Perso, j'ai déjà acheté des boitiers de ce genre et ça a toujours fonctionné, mais


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

En tous cas, les connectland 5,25 que j'ai eu étaient bootables, Vantec, je n'ai qu'un boîtier USB2/Fw400 pour disque dur 2,5 pouces, mais en Fw400, je démarre mes Mac PPC avec !


----------



## eml (31 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour cette piste.
Je n'y avais pas pensé et en plus, le démontage du portable, particulièrement ardu, s'avère inutile.
J'ai effectivement une paire de lecteurs internes CD et même DVD qui traine dans mes placards.
Les 2 fournisseurs indiqués n'ont rien à proposer en FW...

J'ai fait une recherche et trouvé un site qui me propose un boitier 5.25 pour lecteur graveur IDE avec double interface USB2 et FireWire (20 ).

Boîtier Externe MaxInPower CD DVD GRAVEUR IDE 5.25" BEMIP525U2C USB FIREWIRE - www.MonsieurCyberMan.com

J'ai commandé.

Je vous tiendrai au jus.


----------



## Invité (31 Janvier 2014)

eml a dit:


> J'ai fait une recherche et trouvé un site qui me propose un boitier 5.25 pour lecteur graveur IDE avec double interface USB2 et FireWire (20 ).
> 
> Boîtier Externe MaxInPower CD DVD GRAVEUR IDE 5.25" BEMIP525U2C USB FIREWIRE - www.MonsieurCyberMan.com
> 
> ...



C'est le lien de mon post précédent !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2014)

eml a dit:


> en plus, le démontage du portable, particulièrement ardu, s'avère inutile.



N'exagérons rien, disons qu'il nécessite juste d'être un peu organisé et délicat, mais ardu, nan, et je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai démonté et changé tant de trucs sur mon iBook G4  (le dernier en date : la nappe vidéo au mois de novembre dernier) que je le fais les yeux fermés, maintenant !


----------



## eml (1 Février 2014)

"_C'est le lien de mon post précédent ! _"

Pas vu de lien sur ton post !

_"N'exagérons rien, disons qu'il nécessite juste d'être un peu organisé et  délicat, mais ardu, nan, et je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai démonté et  changé tant de trucs sur mon iBook G4  (le dernier en date : la nappe  vidéo au mois de novembre dernier) que je le fais les yeux fermés,  maintenant ! "_

T'es loin de l'Ardèche ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2014)

eml a dit:


> T'es loin de l'Ardèche ?



Nan nan, juste à côté  Dans le nord de la Seine et Marne


----------



## eml (1 Février 2014)

Si t'as 5mn, viens boire l'apéro, je te ferai goûter quelques spécialités.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2014)

eml a dit:


> Si t'as 5mn, viens boire l'apéro, je te ferai goûter quelques spécialités.



Volontiers  Mais je suis piéton, faudrait que tu passe me prendre !


----------



## eml (31 Août 2015)

Je reviens sur cette histoire.

J'ai un lecteur/graveur de DVD (IDE) dans un boitier externe avec sortie FireWire, ainsi qu'un cable ad hoc évidemment. 
Le tout semble bien fonctionner.

Je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur ce lecteur/graveur dans lequel j'ai mis le 1er cd d'install d'origine (il y en a 4) du portable qui fonctionne actuellement sous OS 9;1.
Le lecteur ne démarre qu'après le démarrage sur le système 9.

Je me demande s'il faut mettre les cavaliers du lecteur d'une façon particulière (slave, master…)… 

Est-il possible de grouper les 4 CD sur un seul DVD bootable ? Si oui, quelle est la démarche ?

Merci de vos aides.


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2015)

Pour les pièces détachés tu as bien sur la bay, mais surtout des sites spécialisés aux US comme pbparts.com ou powerbookmedic.com.

Sinon pour le Firewire, OWC a encore beaucoup de produits, et leurs boitiers sont de qualité.

Quand à Panther, je crois qu'il existait en DVD. Je ne sais plus ce que j'ai dans ma boite du coup ...


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2015)

le ou les cavalier(s) doivent être sur "master"

tu as essayé avec le graveur branché/allumé Cd dedans et la touche "alt" au boot ?


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2015)

Il y a aussi un mode Cable Select il me semble ?


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a aussi un mode Cable Select il me semble ?



Oui, normalement il y a les 3.
Mais en externe c'est master obligatoirement
slave en interne, et CS aussi. Mais je ne connais pas d'Apple qui utilisait ce mode.
Cela dit, je ne connais de loin pas tous les modèles…


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2015)

Ca dépend des boitiers, certains gèrent le CS. Il faut lire la doc du boitier ...


----------



## eml (4 Septembre 2015)

Le graveur était en mode master…
Mon G3 BB m'a finalement dépanné (iBook en target et BB en maste. Je crois bien qu'au départ le DD de l'hibou(k) n'était pas convenablement partitionné et formaté.

Ceci dit, le G3 BB ne démarre pas en mode target avec "T" au boot… Bizarre.

Maintenant, je viens de trouver un ibook "A1005" (dalle foutue mais le reste en état) et je me demande si je ne peux pas récupérer la dalle de mon 500 dual usb et la lui installer pour avoir un portable plus performant (mémoire, vitesse, DD et graveur fonctionnel)…
Je vais d'abord essayer ce portable sur un écran externe pour en vérifier le bon fonctionnement.

J'ai cherché quelques tutos, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de très précis. Si vous avez des pistes.

Merci pour vos aides.


----------



## Invité (4 Septembre 2015)

J'avais échangé les écrans de 2 zibook, mis celui du 500 Dual Usb sur un opaque 16 Vram

Pas de soucis…

Autrement, j'ai les manuels des réparateurs Apple si tu veux


----------

